# Is sawdust a good choice for stall bedding?!!



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The word sawdust.........saw.. dust.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

As long as it's not too dusty, and the horse doesn't have COPD or respiratory issues. Also, make sure you know what sort of wood it's coming from. For example black walnut shavings and dust are dangerous to horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

We always used Pine sawdust, never had a problem in any of the 11 Horses that were there over a 20 year time frame.

We got it direct from a Sawmill down the road for 10.00 a full size P/U bed full.

.


----------



## clwhizy (Aug 20, 2014)

From our sawmill we get a mix of 1/2 sawdust and 1/2 shavings. I like the absorbency of the sawdust.


----------



## HorsesAreLife190 (Mar 10, 2014)

I personally hate sawdust. The boarding facility I'm at has started using it. I don't know if they don't use enough per stall but in the morning it doesn't even look like there are shavings in there. It's just a swamp.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cimarron (Oct 8, 2014)

Im my barn we use some type of woodshaving/sawdust and it works really well to absorb moisture
I think its fine to use


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

Where my kids take lessons all the stalls are bedded with sawdust. They have comfort stall system in all the stalls and then bed on top with sawdust. I haven't heard any complaints. I just noticed the horses heads a little more dusty from laying down but it brushes right off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Sawdust is traditional here in the Midwest because it's very absorbent and fairly inexpensive (lots of hardwood trees!) 

My horses have been bedded down in sawdust for over 35 years with no problems except one. One of my horses literally throws his feed out of the bucket and then spends hours picking through it on the floor. Despite all attempts to keep a clean area for that, he kicks the sawdust right back under the bucket. If you put a pan on the stall floor for feeding, he picks it up and dumps it! Very aggravating. Sometime we get a batch of sawdust that is particularly dusty, he inhales it while eating off the stall floor and it makes him cough for a few minutes when you start working him.

I like sawdust also because when it becomes damp or wet, it changes color so you know what needs to come out. The few times I've bought shavings I've hated them. No absorbency and you have to throw a lot of it out to get a stall clean. Straw also has no absorbency and is incredibly expensive in our area because the landscapers pay top dollar for it.

Just make sure your lumber mill understands that certain trees are deadly poisonous (like black walnut) to horses and you cannot accept any sawdust with even a hint of it.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

My old barn used sawdust and I really liked it. They got it by the dump truck load for something like $50 a load. It was pretty coarse for what you'd picture with the term sawdust, but definitely too fine to be called shavings. I didn't find it to be dusty at all. Very absorbent and easy to pick. I would choose it any day over the larger shavings that don't fall through a manure fork easily.

As Chasin Ponies pointed out, make sure there's absolutely no black walnut in it (I'd consider it problematic if they work with black walnut anywhere on the premises as there's always a chance of cross-contamination) Cedar can also be a problem for some horses, but most are fine with it.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I love small pine shavings and sawdust mix....never had a problem.

I also say make sure what is in those shavings is horse friendly to use.
Stay away from pressure treated wood shavings/dust too....just a really bad idea.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

depends on the type of trees they use. cedar would be good. Pine would be good. 
I would not use any other type of shavings or saw dust. Shavings would be best. sawdust is a bit to fine


----------



## Honeygirl (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks, all! So maybe I'll go for it, and i'll make sure it's pine or cedar I would rather have shavings, but they are pretty pricey. Maybe the sawmill has them. From my experience, straw is a real hassle! LOL! It get's really slimy with manure, and takes awhile to clean also, the bales here are 7 dollars! Ouch! LOL 
Thanks for your help!


----------

